# PD Injector measured value block 23



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

*Measured value 23*

Hi all, just a query on PD engines late 2005 onwards i have noticed measured value 23 i realise it has some control over the injectors does anyone know what it is monitoring and technical specification.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Hi, would i be best posting this as an instant message or email.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

Maybe some more detailed basic info next time? For example without an engine code it's impossible to tell you detailed specs. Anyway, MVB 023 is for the switching period of the PD units...


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Im not asking for alot, im only asking how this measured value works and what to look for i cant list every engine code down can I.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

No but you could list the engine code of that 2005 PD. The "VAG Number" shown by the software when you open the control module doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

I was not looking at any specific engine code just querying the specific measured value block for PD injectors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

As mentioned by others, measuring group meanings and values can vary even among engines that you assume are the same. You should provide at least the part number of the engine controller so that we know where to look.
Also, this has been suggested to you before:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3177653
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3166217


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the re-cap Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

You may want to pick up some of these if you are primarily interested in general theory of engine management:
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/bosch/index.htm


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Vehicle system:
01 - Engine electronics
03G906016AQ 0281011848 
R4 2,0L EDC 0000SG 345 7000
Coding 172
Display group 23
Measured values
-15 
-9 
-20 
0
I am querying this previouse measured value display what it stands for, technical specification and correct running figures. I hope this is what you all want.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Any ideas guys, ive posted what you wanted.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

Those are perfect. It measures fuel flow. Spec is +/- 50max. If it gets above -50 replace your fuel filter because its clogged.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply appreciate advise what is meant by a minus figure and even a postive one why would a fuel filter clogged cause a minus value.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

Usually only negative values would indicate too little fuel and also the documents I have access to state a specification for this engine of -100 to +100. FWIW, there are also other possible causes like leaking PD seals or even the PD fitting in the cylinder head itself can be faulty.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Hi Sebastian, if minus values high indicate a fuel problem what about high postive values.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

Contact me directly, make sure to state your name and address so we can find you in our customer database. I guess we might be able to tell you more then.
However, since you are working with a VAS 505x and stated earlier that you are working for a VW dealership, you should also have access to all the nice documents stating all these details. So may I wonder a little why you are asking us instead of simply reading the documents you have?


_Modified by Theresias at 7:43 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

VW dont re-lease information as to what these figures are only parameters like -100-+100 using GFF.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

Well, (mis)Guided Fault Finding does indeed not give you all the details but there are additional resources where all this is being published and you as an employee should have access to that. I suggest you talk to your service manager, he should be able to tell you how to find these resources.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

We dont have access to figures or resources like that are you not willing to help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

Please keep in mind this is the VAG-COM forum, we are helping our customers here every day.
When I look at your recent posts here most of them started with not enough information (just generic requests) to actually help you and ended in us asking you for further details which you never supplied.
Examples...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2623556
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3130938
Now, in principle most of these posts simply violate the forum rules...

_Quote »_*5)* When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer.
*6)* When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s).

Especially with looking at point 5 the following might not have happened if your provided the right details...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3057765
...please understand that we are trying to help you here as long as you post in line with the rules, so obey the rules, post the requested information and you may get the help you are looking for.
P.S.: If VW would not publish that type of information, where do you think do we get that from?


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Sebastian iam not stupid at all, i know very well where you gather your information from but it does look like you are entitled to alot more resource than me.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (ajwebb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajwebb* »_Sebastian iam not stupid at all, i know very well where you gather your information from but it does look like you are entitled to alot more resource than me.

Great attitude... 
Good luck with those help requests.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Thanks mate you can see where im coming from.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (ajwebb)*

no, he was being sarcastic.
if you work at a dealer, why don't you just call the techline?


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

David do you work at a dealer? have you ever contacted tech support? if the answer is no i suggest you keep your sarcatic coments to your self.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (ajwebb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajwebb* »_David do you work at a dealer? have you ever contacted tech support? if the answer is no i suggest you keep your sarcatic coments to your self. 

sorry to tell you the answer is yes. 
i was a dealer tech for 4 years. i called the techline often, they were always very helpful. if they didn't know an answer, they found out or gave a procedure to find out.
if you're not capable of using the tools available to you, i suggest you keep your retarded questions to yourself (and find a different job).











_Modified by David R. Hendrickson at 6:37 AM 4-22-2007_


----------

